# Cleaning Stock Air Filter



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

My dad's stock air filter is getting really dry and dirty and was wondering if it would need to be cleaned? Would you clean it with the same chemicals as the UNI and as the same process? I have the uni cleaning kit that has the 2 sprays, 1 cleaner and 1 lubricator. Thanks for reading


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

go to the dealer and get another one if he dont want to buy a uni or similar..they are less than $5..i bought 2, 1 to put in and one as a spare, they come preoiled and in a sealed package. 

i looked at cheap cycle parts and they were $3.49, so the dealer cant be much higher.

just an idea


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

I asked about air filters at the dealer, right after I got my Brute and the parts/service manager checked and said that they are NOT pre-oiled. I bought one so I could have two and keep cleaning and swapping. The filter I got had some oil on the inside of the bag, but after having cleaned them and oiled with Bel-Ray, I don't know if I'd trust the tiny amount of oil that came on the dealer Kawi filter.... Didn't seem to be much of it and wasn't tacky at all.

I've been cleaning mine with varsol, then washing them out in soapy water a few times, then rinse with clean water. Let them dry out for a couple days, then oil them. I like the oil you pour out, rather than the spray...you seem to get a lot more for your money.

From everything I can find out, varsol is okay, gas is not. 

Make sure you get the oil squeezed through and distributed well. You can roll it and squeeze it, but don't twist or wring it. And yes, still talking about air filters...


----------



## wjpelka (May 23, 2010)

*There is a very good YouTube Video on this...*






I found this to be helpful. I liked the "Baggie and oil" idea...

Bill in Spokane...


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

As cheap as the stock ones are I wouldn't risk trying to overuse it. Anything you do to manually clean it will damage it and reduce its effectiveness, particularly if its already dry. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> As cheap as the stock ones are I wouldn't risk trying to overuse it. Anything you do to manually clean it will damage it and reduce its effectiveness, particularly if its already dry.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


Agreed. Its not THAT expensive... given the insurance a clean, uncompromised air filter gives, Id replace it.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

DANNYRAY said:


> Agreed. Its not THAT expensive... given the insurance a clean, uncompromised air filter gives, Id replace it.


I know it's THAT Expensive, just wanted to know if you can reuse it like my UNI. Going to go ahead and buy one from the local Stealerhip, would you lube it or just plug and play with the new stock oem one?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I spray mine with oil designed for foam air filters and stick it in. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## DANNYRAY (Nov 9, 2011)

I leave the stock ones dry... I lube the K&N. I don't see how it would hurt as long as you use the right lube. 



Tapatalk on DROID-X


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

I dont know if foam filters have changed composite but at the shop I worked at we would just wash them in gas and lube them with regular light weight oil. Which is what i did with my moose racing foam filter and it has been fine for the past three years i was using it in the brute.
Now i wouldn't do it with a K&N style filter but would with foam.

Maybe the oil you can buy has special aditives and what not but 10w30 does a good job of keeping the dirt out.


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, they say not to use gas because it breaks down the glue that the seams are stuck together with. They may be using a different kind of glue now though.

The oil for foam filters kind of dries up once it's on the filter and exposed to the air....leaving it really sticky.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Just buy a K&N and be done with it

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

the filters i got from kawie were almost dripping wet with oil, ..but to the OP i dont see a problem with cleaning them ,reoiling them and reusing them, as long as they fit the filter base tightly


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

I have 6 filters for my 2 Brutes. 2 unis and the rest stock. I wash them in hot water and dishwashing soap. Works great. Let them dry then work in the filter oil. None of my filters have wore out yet.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I just bought a new factory Kawi air filter, and it was dry also.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I use diesel fuel to clean mine first then warm soapy water to get the fuel out I was told that gas is very bad for the filters but diesel fuel wont hurt them. So far mine seems fine and its been cleaned quite a few times. Has anyone else been told to do it this way? I always use bel-ray oil sticky crap but works great LOL


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i wonder if my kawie dealer oils them then...all you say they are dry, but mine was wet, ill have to ask them next time i go in for something


----------

